# I passed!



## Shoto (17 Jun 2008)

Hey everyone, not all will remember me,

I was the guy who ended up smoking pot a few months ago, and wondered if that would screw up my career? I simply told them I had done it once, and he didn't even seem to hear it, he just didn't care. For all those who are wondering, if you put it aside, you'll get in. And be HONEST, man I'm glad I didn't lie.

And other good news too! Last time I wrote the CFAT I was 1 point short of getting a tech trade (I guess I scored low). 3 Years later, I wrote my exam (that's today), and guess what?

"Ahem, Andrew. You qualified for LCIS technician, and any other position we have within the Canadian Forces". Man, if only I had a degree, I could be a pilot!



Thanks Army.ca - I'm starting to see the big picture.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2008)

Congrats!


This goes to show other people on here who are in a situation like you were that they can do it.

Good on you, and best of luck in the Military.
Baker


----------



## jzaidi1 (17 Jun 2008)

Wow,

Congrats man!  FYI - you don't need a degree to become a Pilot in the CF but they'll expect you get one during your training and operational tour.  if you have the marks, the eyesight and physical capability then by all means go forward with Pilot.  Slots are limited so if you decide to go in this direction may I suggest you apply for ROTP and start with some part-time degree courses to help wedge your foot in the door.

J


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jun 2008)

Fireball, the CEOTP program is VERY limited.  If you want to go pilot, the best way is ROTP these days!

Max


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

I remember you.  See, told you they would not care.


----------



## RTaylor (17 Jun 2008)

Pot is just the new alcohol nowadays. Sooner or later it'll be legalized.

Cocaine is the new pot 



So rampant everywhere it's a shame.


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jun 2008)

Here in Peterborough, we have a *huge* cocaine problem.  Not to mention we have the 4th highest sexual assault rate in Canada.  Really inspires the "home-town pride" eh?  :-[

On the upside, we have the tallest lift-lock in the world.  Call CNN!  :


----------



## evil drunken-fool (18 Jun 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Pot is just the new alcohol nowadays. Sooner or later it'll be legalized.



I really don't think the CF should hold prejudice against you if you admit to smoking pot in the past.  That said, if you are going to join, you should be clean of it.  Seems a clear and cut way to do things to me.


----------



## jzaidi1 (18 Jun 2008)

I agree to a certain point.  If Chretien can admit to trying pot and get away with it why shouldn't anyone else?  Having said that, if you are a habitual user then the CF should have the right to say no to consistent "law breakers".

J


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jun 2008)

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> I really don't think the CF should hold prejudice against you if you admit to smoking pot in the past.  That said, if you are going to join, you should be clean of it.  Seems a clear and cut way to do things to me.



And that's exactly what occurred, if you read the first post.


----------



## ghyslyn (18 Jun 2008)

Good on ya Shoto, hope the rest of your application goes well.

Oh and just so you know, I personally wouldn't be surprised if there's an extremely large amount of CF members that have done pot prior to joining, basically as long as its not a part of your life and you quit it completely if you do it regularly then it should be no problem, it's not a good medical reason to disallow someone from joining, especially if the applicant in question has just dabbled with it rather than been a regular user.


----------



## evil drunken-fool (18 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And that's exactly what occurred, if you read the first post.



In this case yes, but he admitted to smoking pot once and feeling really bad for it.  What if a habitual user goes clean for a month, so he will pass the drug test.  I am sure people have been turned down for it.  Anyway, were kind of hijacking this thread, if you want to continue this conversation, then I suggest we do it somewhere else.


----------



## Shoto (18 Jun 2008)

Hijack away, the idea is someone will search for "pot" and read this. That's okay.

Heh, in the waiting room for the medical, it was pretty quiet. There were 8 of us who just wrote the CFAT. About 2.2 hours of silence went by, and this one guy... "Okay, okay, has any one else here smoked weed? I smoked like 4 days ago, and I think I'm gonna get screwed". As far as I know he was accepted. 

Be honest,
Be clean.

Bottom line.


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jun 2008)

Shoto said:
			
		

> Heh, in the waiting room for the medical, it was pretty quiet. There were 8 of us who just wrote the CFAT. About 2.2 hours of silence went by,



Arrgh I can't stand that, if I'm ever in that position I always just end up starting up a conversation.  Just a waste to go through that wait in silence lol


----------



## Pte.Butt (18 Jun 2008)

They don't test for drugs with the urine test, they test to make sure you're not peeing anything you shouldn't be (I.E. Blood) Perhaps someone more informed can elaborate.
  If you fill out the drug questionnaire sheet truthfully, they will determine a green light, or a red. If you have consumed I certain kind of drug they may never let you join, and others you may have to wait. The bottom line is, drugs are bad, don't do them if you want to be apart of our family.


Edit: To Shoto, congratulations on passing the CFAT and I hope the rest of your process goes smoothly. I also admire your honestly, and your will to stick with it. That's exactly what the Canadian Forces is looking for in their members. Best of luck during Basic.  ;D

Edited again for silly typo's


----------



## JJJ (18 Jun 2008)

ButtA said:
			
		

> They don't test for drugs with the urine test, they test to make sure you're not peeing anything you shouldn't be (I.E. Blood) Perhaps someone more informed can elaborate.



This is what the military doctor told me when he asked me to do my pee in the cup test. Two seconds after I did it he told me everything looked good.


----------



## CFR FCS (20 Jun 2008)

Shoto,
You passed CFAT and your Medical. How long before you have an interview? And can you tell us how long after the interview you have to wait for an offer? Just wondering what your processing wait times are like.  thanks.

CFR FCS


----------



## Shoto (20 Jun 2008)

Actually, I had my interview directly after my medical. I was in the office from 0800 right up until about 1230. I did my CFAT from 0800 until 1000, then medical, then interview.

I had to actually get my eyes double checked, but am told that my swear in date will be in the next three weeks, and I will ship out around August-September for BMQ.


----------



## CFR FCS (20 Jun 2008)

Shoto,
What occupation are you applying for and through what recruiting office? 

CFR FCS


----------



## babaganoosh (20 Jun 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Shoto,
> You passed CFAT and your Medical. How long before you have an interview? And can you tell us how long after the interview you have to wait for an offer? Just wondering what your processing wait times are like.  thanks.
> 
> CFR FCS



I cant speak for Shoto, but i had my T.I.M.'S(Test, Interview,Medical) on June 2/08,(three weeks after I handed in my application), after my medical i had to send in my eyeglasses prescription, but that took a week because my eye doctor was out of province for a week. I got a call on Friday the 13th, saying i was on the merit list and everything was good to go. I was then told there was a course in July and was asked to make sure I had no big plans that would prevent me from this course(weddings, etc.). the following Monday, (16th) i was offered a job(Veh Tech) with finer details about swearing in, and BMQ (July 21st). So I guess the answer to your question is 2 weeks I had to wait for a job offer, and everybody was really cool at the Hamilton recruiting center.


----------



## Shoto (21 Jun 2008)

I'm applying as an LCIS tech, at the barrington recruiting center in Halifax


----------



## Goose (21 Jun 2008)

Hey everyone- I 'm just going to add my 2 cents to the coin purse here, and ask a few quickies. I just re-applied as a armour DEO- medical, interview and CFAT are all done and fine (passed it the first time, but I re-wrote the CFAT again to see if I could do better, first applied & was accepted as a med tech)- I;m merit listed now, but does anyone have a guestimate as to how long I'll be waiting for BOTP? or when the next few course dates are? thanks so much for any input- Goose


----------



## Shoto (21 Jun 2008)

From what I can tell, between 3 of my local buddies here in Halifax... takes about 90 days to go from Interview to BMQ.

I leave around September or so, but havent even been merit listed yet. Its just what my RO told me to expect.


----------



## dwalter (22 Jun 2008)

Goose said:
			
		

> Hey everyone- I 'm just going to add my 2 cents to the coin purse here, and ask a few quickies. I just re-applied as a armour DEO- medical, interview and CFAT are all done and fine (passed it the first time, but I re-wrote the CFAT again to see if I could do better, first applied & was accepted as a med tech)- I;m merit listed now, but does anyone have a guestimate as to how long I'll be waiting for BOTP? or when the next few course dates are? thanks so much for any input- Goose



Next BMOQ is in August. I'm not sure what date exactly, or if there are still open spots on it right now.


----------



## adaminc (23 Jun 2008)

Congrats Shoto,

In about a week I will be applying for LCIS Tech, hopefully it goes smoothly and quickly. I just need to gather up some paper work (Transcripts, Diploma's and such) and talk to my references.

Although I still haven't decided whether or not I will go through with it if I have to take POET, since I already have a 3yr diploma from college in Electronics Engineering Technology, I was told I would be able to skip POET by a recruiter, but who knows what will happen. But it could be a nice refresher. I dunno, I will have to think about it some more.


----------

